# Fish-In Cycling Log: Zen's tank



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank for Cycling Fish-In Method

Fish: Zen (Halfmoon)
Snail: Ram's Horn (1)
Plants: (one each) Moss Ball, Anubia, Tiger Lotus (lotus to be added later)

Tank: Mr. Aqua 5.2 gallon Bowfront Cube 10x10x12 
Heater: Hydor Theo 50 watt 
Filter: ATI Hydro-Sponge I
Light: Dolphin LED Clip-on
Test Kit: API Master Freshwater
Water Conditioner: Seachem Prime
Substrate: Five pounds Pure Water Pebbles

Day 0

This method includes plants and obtained BB media, as well as Seachem Prime. 

Tank arrived today, and it is beautiful. Filter arrived. Obtained substrate, BBmedia, and one Ram's Horn snail, as well as 1.5 inch diameter moss ball. Have anubia. Heater on way but old heater is holding.

Started tank. Applied media. After substrate and plants, tank holds 3.75 gallons water. Used .5 ml Prime per gallon. Allowed filter (which seems huge) to absorb media and clear water for a good two hours. Added snail and Zen. Aquarium store told me to give snail a green bean to feed him. He is eating bean now. Tank at 80 degrees fahrenheit. Zen exploring, fanning out his fins nicely. Tank is tall for a betta tho, 12 inches. 
Placed two layers of white pebbled foam drawer liner under tank, using xacto knife to cut to size. Attached airstone inside filter. Plastic wrap on top until I do the lid construction.

More to come. All is good.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

View attachment 348306


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, neither of your links opens for me. I'm interested in seeing you log. Can you just copy/paste it in this thread?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

https://plus.google.com/photos/111419842213293570835/albums/6009207533237851633


Hopefully that pic will work, we shall see. The above post, Day 0, is the beginning of my log. Today I will post Day 1.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is pic


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log

Day 1: tank set up and running for 18 hours

Baseline tap water test:

Ph: 7.6
Ammonia: 0.0
Nitrites: 0.0
Nitrates: 0.0

Tank Read: 1:30 p.m.

Ph: 7.6
Ammonia: 0.0
Nitrites: 0.0
Nitrate: 5 ppm (being conservative, it actually seems between 5 and 10 ppm)

I am not making this up! I am looking at the test tubes right now. Now what?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just to make sure I am getting it right...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That looks nice. I really like the look of that glass substrate. Float some of that Anubias as shade and hammock. They love it.

The nitrate reading is a little high for this early in the cycle. But it happens. Don't even worry about it until it gets near 40ppm.

What is your "high-range" pH reading? Sourcewater?

Keep us posted.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sourcewater: My well. 
High Ph reading: 8.2 tank
High Ph reading: 7.4 well water

Now that is weird too...what would crank up the Ph that much? Something acidic for sure

Dang, Hallyx, I was hoping I was cycled in 18 hours. :twisted: Magical!!!
Truthfully, I don't know what to make of this. Am I cycled? Am I not cycled? 
Just test for nitrates? Nitrates and Ammonia? I am all off my game, lol, this wasn't supposed to happen for a couple weeks at bare minimum so I hadn't planned this far ahead!!:roll: Can anyone weigh in on how to proceed?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am a little dyslexic about Ph, so I just realized the high Ph read means the water is more alkaline. It could be the new gravel substrate.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Your pH readings are identical to my well. When under pressure -- like in a well, or even with city water -- the CO2 is infused in the water which keeps pH lower. When pressure is released, it out-gasses and releases the CO2. This raises your pH.

Are you shaking the #2 Nitrate bottle energetically? Nitrate reads a bit high when it's not shaken well enough.

TSS usually doesn't take as long as a couple of weeks to cycle. Four to seven days is not unusual. As long as your ammonia is 0.0ppm and you have Prime, your fish is safe and happy. Just test every day and keep it below 0.50ppm with water changes using Prime, and 1-drop per day until nitrate consistently increases between changes.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log Day 2

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5-10 ppm

Same as Day 1.

I tested Ph of tap water and fridge filtered water after leaving them out all night. Right on Hallyx: sure enough they must be outgassing CO2:

Tap water overnight: 8.0
Fridge Filtered water overnight: 8.2

Hmmm, Hallyx, what do YOU do about Ph in your well water? I would be interested to know!!!

Yes, I am for sure shaking Nitrate 2 solution as well as test-tube as indicated. 
Following all directions specifically. I will have this memorized shortly, lol. 
P.S. it was not TSS, it was media from LFS. Probably more or less same difference.
P.S.S. Using Prime 1 drop per gallon daily as suggested.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

TSS is the same live bacteria you got from your LFS.

My fish live comfortably in >8.0pH. It's not ideal, but Betta are tough and will accommodate high pH. They don't really "adapt," but they put up with it without any problems.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 3

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25-.50 (tinge of green in the yellow)
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5

Completed 50% water change, dosed with Prime.
Thanks, Hallyx for info about Ph and what you do with it.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Are you feeding the tank? Adding fish food to the system just increases the bioload on the filter.

As I understand it, the bacteria attaches to the biofilm that develops on surfaces, so that means that the bacteria would have to wait for that to develop before they can begin colonizing.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Jaysee! not sure what you mean by feeding the tank...i am feeding Betta his little pellets twice a day. As well, i fed the snail green beans the first two days. some light brown film is accumulating on the little betta cave, and the filter is covered with it. I removed the left over green bean, what I could find of it, lol. does that answer? Is there another way to feed the tank? the snail is rambling all over everything and there is accumulation on the gravel as well...


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 4

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25 ppm
Nitrites: 0 ppm
Nitrates: 5.0 ppm


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Wondering where that nitrate is coming from. Is it in your tapwater? Well, 5.0ppm is no big deal.

Keep on keeping on. Look for more activity around day 7 to 10.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 5

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .50
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5.0

Will do 50% water change with outgassed tap water, so as to not have a Ph swing, gently heated to tank temp.

So right now, looks like a 50% change every 2 days.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You can use temperature-matched water from the tap. Shake it up a bit to outgas, if you must. But a pH excursion of up top 0.3pH points is no big deal. In other words, refilling 50% of your 7.6pH tank with 8.2pH water is fine.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 6

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: ~ .75
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5

Another water change. Sigh. This is getting a bit exhausting.
Added Christmas Moss: Wall around filter and attached to Zen's cave.
Zen has some stress lines. So do I.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Even with Prime, when you're looking at 0.75ppm, it's time ti be thinking of another water change. Yeah, it gets ols doing 2 or 3 a week. But in a couple of weeks you'll be able to cut back to once a week and that's all you'll even have to do,

Remember, you only have to do this cycling thing once. From then on you'll have plenty of fresh, live bacteria to start any other tank.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Hallyx, for the encouragement!!

Tank Log: Day 7

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25 ppm
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0

Purchased 2 two-gallon buckets just for water changes, should make things easier. Found aquarium sealant at Lowes, for a just-in-case needed. New aquarium plants came today, but will wait til tomorrow to do water change and add them.

Other sources of stress (and minor rant): nice Hydor Theo 50 watt heater is absolute garbage, so I ordered another different one: Eheim 50 watt. The Hydor will be going in the trash; barely keeping tank at 75 degrees F and not raising water temp. I was so upset about this that I could not write about it until today. I can't remember another time i have had this much difficulty with details. And i cannot forgive Hydor for their poor quality. I talked to the CSR there and they refused to send me another til i sent mine back, altho they acknowledged it was defective. Well, for obvious reasons, i can't take it out and send it back without another heater in the tank. Grrr.

For some reason, less critical, I am having trouble getting a proper gravel siphon over Amazon. The first Aqueon, the ten inch, was way too huge. I had no idea. So I order the mini, and four days later the seller informs me that they are out of stock. So i ordered today (AGAIN) from a different seller. So you see, this is all a bit endless. 

New aquarium light came today also, a nice Dolphin LED clamp on light. Looks stylish, modern, and bright, 6500 color temperature with a 120 degree beam. Should work with the plants quite well. 

Zen active and swimming with big big open fins, stress lines abating. Because I don't have to do a water change THIS MINUTE, I am also less stressed, lol. Now i have a bit better, dedicated equipment to do it also. One bucket for outgassing new tank water, one bucket for siphoning old water. Done!

Happy weekend to all!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use a length of aquarium tubing as a vacuum/siphon.

On the Hydor, did you let it set in the aquarium for 10-20 minutes before plugging in?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 8

Ammonia: .25-.50
Nitrites: 0

Thank you, Russel, that is what i use also, the tubing to drain the tank. 

Did a 50% water change, also because I added (and finalized) plants. Removed the anubia; it was huge. 

Added a crypt, a water sprite, dark red ludwigia, and a scarlet temple. 
Hopefully done with plantings. Nice red accents on the plants.

Under this Dolphin light, Zen is flaring when the light is on and the room is dark. Any ideas to keep him from wearing himself out? I am sure the tank sides look like mirrors to him.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Forgot to add: Good news! Zen started his first bubble nest today. It was removed by the water change/plant installation but hopefully things will settle down and he will start again. i think it is a good sign.

The snail, I might add, is ecstatic about the plants and goes regularly on his self-appointed rounds.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 9

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0

I tested early today because of all the gravel disturbance from planting yesterday. A little more bubble nest action going on.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 10

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .50
Nitrite: 0
Nitrates: 0-5

Time for a 50 percent water change. Just thought I would mention I am being religious with Prime additions per Hallyx's suggestions. 

News re: Snail: he is not a true ramshorn after all. He is a Columbian Giant Ramshorn, which is actually an apple snail. Good. Now I will not have to be quite as concerned about proliferation of the species. In other news, he is decimating the water sprite, so apparently those two are not compatible (except in the mind of the snail, who likes the snack very much, thank you).

More bubble nest action. I have turned on overhead lights in the evening (not my personal preference), which limits Zen's flaring while his tank light is on and it is dark outside. I don't want him more stressed during this process.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 11

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .25-.50 
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0-5 ppm

Another water change indicated.
But with my new system, it is going much more easily.

Added an adjustable flow valve to air pump, now even less current (very minor current) and Zen is able to further explore this area of his home and hang out there. Drip irrigation systems make nice flow valves with little knobs to turn and adjust and I happened to have one in the nether reaches of my home. Quite spiffy.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 12

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5.0


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 13

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm

Zen still building bubble nests here and there.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 14

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm

Tank has held steady with this reading for the last four days. No nitrite spike. Any ideas?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 15

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5.0 ppm

Same reading now for five days.
Should I do a water change?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 16

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 10 ppm

Hurrah, moving in the right direction, nitrates definitely a ten. Perhaps I missed the nitrite spike, perhaps the ammonia eating bacteria are still growing, but the nitrite eating bacteria are here! For sure.

Ok a 50 % water change is indicated, as it has been six days since the last one, regardless of the test results.

Any input is welcome!!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I think that's an accurate assessment of your progress, Mobius. A weekly change is always a good idea whether cycling or just standard maintenance.

The way you're handling it, it doesn't really matter when the tank cycles. But it's a lot of fun keeping track, I think.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 17 TA-DA! Nitrite spike!! Could not believe it turned lavender!!

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .25 edging towards .5
Nitrites: .25
Nitrates: .10

OMG! Here is the nitrite spike! Immediate 50% water change! I did a water change yesterday and will do one right now. Prime to the rescue!!

Thank you Hallyx!!!

Also, I got the Eheim heater yesterday and installed it. Tank is now at a steady 80 degrees F. Hurrah. Zen is very happy! So am I.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nitrate, above, should read 10, not .10
Also looks like the nitrate at 10 is edging towards 20.

And a hearty welcome to the nitrosomonas bacteria!! Let's Party!:blueyay:


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha! that IS really exciting! It's working! Very exciting to see the progression...


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow our tanks are cycling almost the same time. I just caught the Nitrite spoke last week! I totally freaked out when the test colors finally changed. Congrats all your hard work seems to be paying off.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

I know, right, total freak out! It IS exciting...I guess I am a complete fishgeek now! Lol Dragon and Cranly! That dang nitrite read was sky blue every day, so right when I had gotten used to it, BANG! La-la-la-lavender. Dragon, pls say more if you will about how you are doing your cycle, either here or in another thread, I would love to read...and congrats right back atcha.


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

It seems like you are doing a lot more work than I am :-/ I think I got lucky with the BB I used as after using the 30ml bottle three days later I had 5ppm nitrates which has maintained since I set up my tank. I did have a problem initially with ammonia but nothing major. I have only done 1 50% water change in the month I have had my Betta and that was because I thought I was growing planaria and freaked out! I did two 25% changes one day apart last week when we had a little ammonia/ nitrite spike and it brought it back down to 0. I did dose 1 drop per gallon of Prime between those two changes. When I do my changes 25% 1 x weekly (that might have to change due to the snail) I put the heater in my jug and make sure the temp matches so I don't shock the BB, I also read they like alkalinity to colonize so my 7.4 ph seemed to work in my favor.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

I think my BB inoculation got killed off considerably because of heater issues, unfortunately. That being said, bacteria happens!! sooner or later...lol.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

*Bacteria happens !*

That's a two word cycling tutorial, if ever I heard one.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, indeed, Hallyx, lol!!! For sure...diligence and patience are key.

Tank Log: Day 18

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: Maybe 0, Maybe .10?
Nitrates: 5 ppm


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Interesting log. I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets excited over test results, lol. Testing is seriously one of my favorite parts of aquarium keeping. The only difference is that I get excited when the test is finally blue. :lol: For some reason, I always end up with off-the-charts nitrites a few days after I start up my tanks. You think lavender is exciting, imagine hot pink...which is more scary than exciting, actually, especially when you have fish in the tank!

Love that catchphrase! We should get t-shirts made with a picture of a fish tank and the words "Bacteria Happens". :lol:


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol, Mamejenny, I am becoming such a fishgeek! I like the T-shirt idea, maybe with a big circle around the tank showing the cycle!! And the tshirt can be the color of our favorite test results!! ROFL!

Tank Log: Day 19

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm

Last two days of results proving perhaps that, along with bacteria, a water change (2 days ago) really does reduce tank toxins.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

BTW, if anyone cares to let me know, I am having a small, very faint green algae bloom on the lower glass front of the tank and i would love to know what that means. It is just on the glass. Is that a sign of a maturing tank? Shouldn't the apple snail be eating it? Etc. Etc. Lol.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

For my tanks, a green algae bloom usually starts around when the cycle is almost finished. It's not a sure sign, of course - just normally starts around when the levels start dropping. You might see a lot of brown algae (called diatoms) soon, too. 

I can see the names of the t-shirt colors now..."Ammonia Spike Green", "Surprise Nitrites Lavender", "High Nitrates Red", "7.6 Blue"...LOL


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok, mamejenny, ROFL, only perfect! Where are our lovely artists? Concept complete. This website needs a member T-shirt.

Tank Log: Day 20

Ph: 7.4 (weird drop)
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 10ppm (can you give me a ten? Wow! Climbing slightly)

Retested Ph with regular Ph test: a dark 7.6. Retested Ph with High Ph test: Back at 8.0. Goes to show, perhaps some contaminant in water...

Faint algae bloom on front glass still in evidence, hasn't grown a great deal. Seems like algae can appear towards end of tank cycle(?) and eats nitrates? 
The snail is sleeping on the job, IMHO, lol.


----------



## Dragon41214 (Apr 14, 2014)

My snail finally found the patch of algae I missed near the filter baffle, he's been a busy little guy. (Well I think it's a he). Last night I was going to do a water change after getting an ammonia reading of .25 (Nitrites 0). The water source I had was tap to do the change it also read .25. I decided to dose his tank with 1d/gal of Prime and will pick up bottled water today. Anyway I started thinking of adding BB to tap water overnight to eat the Ammonia. Of course it wouldn't colonize in there but I am curious if it would work to combat adding Ammonia water into an environment that already Ammonia. Do you think it would work? Do you happen to have any BB to try it out?


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

What do you think? :lol:

















We need to make this happen. :lol:


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

totally Love it Mamejenny!! highly creative you are!! how would some arrows and the words nitrites, ammonia etc, be on the circle? :love the tiny tank with the betta and the back logo. Back logo could also say: FishGeek (my new fave word)

Dragon, there is a great (current) long thread here about using tap water that already has ammonia in it. My best suggestion for you is to use Prime to capture the ammonia so it doesn't hurt your betta.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 21

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 20

Another little Nitrate jump. Coming along nicely.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting thinking, Dragon, but an unnecessary complication in my opinion. Like Mobius says, just Prime the tapwater and let it slowly release the locked ammonia over the next day. Let the bacteria in the tank do its job.

Actually, the color of 7.6pH is really a light tan. I'm so finicky sometimes ;-}


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 22:

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: 0- .25 (slightly yellower today)
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 20 ppm (could be 10-20)

Time for a water change regardless.

Hallyx! You get a tan T-shirt that says High Ph Test!! The regular Ph test is a pretty blue at 7.6!!! You and I are just used to that High Ph reading, lol


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

That's something I didn't think of...I guess the color of the tests would be different, depending on which brand/type of test you use. I usually use the low-range API pH test for mine, so I'm used to 7.6 being bright blue...haha. I also really like the teal color of 7.2 - I'd prefer to have that color on my shirt! :lol:


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

There really are a lot of pretty colors in that test kit...go figure!

Tank Log: Day 23

Ph: 8.2
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm

During the water change yesterday, I easily wiped of some of the algae with a microfiber washcloth only used for aquarium. While the algae looked green on the tankside glass, it was dark brown on the cloth, and rinsed out easily also.

Zen just seems happier and happier. 

Now, that pesky snail seems to be uprooting and/or eating my plants. Is it the snail or are they melting? I think he does it after I have gone to bed. Not too sure about him. He certainly is busy. But he prefers plants to tank sides...


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 24

Ph: 7.8
Ammonia: .25
Nitrite: 0
Nitrates: 10 ppm

Zen greeted me this morning with a pretty and sizeable bubble nest. He must have pulled an all-nighter...


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 25

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 10

I ran across this statement on a forum re: the ammonia test: "Green is Mean". Good reminder.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

I case you would not know, you cannot use Prime or another product that deactivate ammonia when using Tetra Safe Start as it will deactivate the bacteria in TSS. The bacterias in Tetra Safe Start are bind to an ammonia molecule and by using any product that bind ammonia, it render it unavailable for the bacteria and it just die.

It's pointless to use TSS live bacterias and use Prime. Tetra say that you should not use such product 24 hours before using TSS and 7 days after using it.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you said the snail is an apple snail, right? How big is he? I've read that some types of apple snails will eat plants. 

If the plants are slowly turning brown or clear and disintegrating, especially on the stems and old leaves, they're probably just melting. It happens to new plants pretty often.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 26

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: 0 to .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 20

Mamejenny, thanks for asking, he is a 1.5 inch diameter columbian ramshorn, from the apple snail family. Stem plants get dug up and I find them floating in pieces at the top of the tank! Along with dropped leaves. I have a suspicion that it is plant melt AND the snail. I KNOW he tore up my water sprite....I just know it.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log; Day 27

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 20

Time for a water change. Curious the ammonia is staying at .25 and not going to 0. Ah, the vagaries of cycling.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Just wanted to say your cycling log has been very helpful!! I'm currently doing a fish-in cycle for my 10 gal. tank as well. It's interesting to see the differences!

My tank is now consistently at 0 for ammonia but I've been having crazy nitrite spikes in the past couple of days.

Whenever I think something's weird/off I always come back to your log to compare :lol:


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Just wanted to say your cycling log has been very helpful!! I'm currently doing a fish-in cycle for my 10 gal. tank as well. It's interesting to see the differences!
> 
> My tank is now consistently at 0 for ammonia but I've been having crazy nitrite spikes in the past couple of days.
> 
> Whenever I think something's weird/off I always come back to your log to compare :lol:


VERY kind of you and part of why I post in the first place, in hopes of feedback and to assist others in process!! I try to post other changes as well, like plant additions and so forth. Thank you!!

P.S. I think the snail is hungry and I probably ought to feed him. He is not a "fond-of algae" snail, it appears. I will find an answer for him. I thought tank and mulm and algae and plant debris would be enough, but probably not enough for this little guy. I know! I will distract him with a green bean.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Snail Jello!


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 28

Ph: 7.8 
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm (which again goes to show I would think how water 
changes reduce nitrates, since I did a 50% yesterday)

Poor snail is very hungry; he literally wrapped his body around the green bean (mine, all mine) and inhaled it. He may not be the right snail for this tank, I originally wanted a nerite and the LFS had none. However, I have him now, so I will feed him bits of veggies. Funny how he had to tear up plants before I got a clue. They always let us know some way, don't they.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Is that consistent 0.25ppm ammonia reading different from your sourcewater reading?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 29

Ph: 7.4-7.6
Ammonia: .25 (could be a little less perhaps)
Nitrites: .25 (or possibly slightly less, BUT! hey, a little spike!!)
Nitrates: 5.0 ppm

Hi Hallyx! No, sourcewater as tested separately before starting cycle was zero for all parameters.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 30

Ph: 7.4
Ammonia: 0-.25
Nitrites: 0-.25
Nitrates: 5

Time for a water change.

This snail is a plant eater, I finally found info on him. So I tried an algae wafer, which he ignored completely. Back to the green beans, to save my plants. i am considering an LFS exchange program for him.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

It does not make sense that this tank is not cycled after a month.

Are you sure your tests are good?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 30

Ph: 7.8-8.0
Ammonia: .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0-5 ppm

Yes Daniella, the tests are good and not expired. I am fairly methodical, so they are done in the same way every day. It IS a small tank (5 gallons), and I had difficulty at the beginning with a heater...so I will stay the course. For me, it is a HUGE lesson in patience. It CAN take longer than a month. Mostly, I am aggravated about the snail...that being said, Zen seems happy and healthy (and very gorgeous with all his finnage) and that makes it all worth it.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 31

Ph: 7.8
Ammonia: 0- .25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5.0 ppm

Snail laid eggs. Zen tasted one.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 32

Ph: 7.8
Ammonia: 0-.25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5.0 ppm

I did a tap water comparison for ammonia just to make sure I am getting color correctly. When I did a baseline before starting the tank, I read tap water ammonia at zero. So now i will hold tank water tube and tap water tube next to each other to see if there is any difference.

Ok. Tap water and tank water for ammonia are exactly the same color yellow. *The tank may be cycled*. I have been feeling a concern for the .25 reading for a few days now, that it wasn't quite .25 for ammonia. There is no green tinge. The color looks more like the Nitrate 0ppm yellow color.

Snail eggs removed. Snail may be removed also. I got the NLS food for Zen yesterday, and he loves it. He got his mouth full with one and held it until it softened, very cute to watch. The pellets may be a touch big for him or he is not used to the size. I was feeding Aqueon up til now. 

Re: Tank possibly cycled...what do i do now?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

I just tested some distilled water for ammonia: 

Results: The color from the distilled water appears exactly the same as the tank water and the tap water. So most likely the tank is cycled. 

I will rerun all three tests side-by-side this evening. 

The yellow STILL looks like the yellow for the NO3 at 0ppm, not the deeper yellow of Ammonia at 0ppm, and still appears to be between 0 and .25 for the ammonia colors.

Aggravating, but it is all good.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I have trouble with my ammonia test. My newer test kit never quite looks like 0 ppm...it's always a yellowish green color, even in my tap water. It does change color when the water genuinely does have ammonia. For a while, I was worried that my tanks weren't cycled, but considering I get the exact same reading in any water I test, I figure it must be inaccurate. I just treat the weird yellow color as a 0 ppm reading. I wonder if you have a similar issue?

Congrats on your possible cycle? 

I'd be confused if you still had ammonia after a full month as well.


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought that logs like this were supposed to go in the Journals forum? :|

Anyway, that being said, I did the fish-in cycle in my 3 gallon back in March, and it was stable in exactly one month and one day later, and has been going strong ever since. I did have a random spike several days before it became stable. Maybe my log will help you out.

Anyway, as far as I know, taking longer than a month for a tank to cycle isn't entirely unusual. Maybe you just had a final little spike before it stabilized like mine did. Or maybe the ammonia test is off like you're now thinking it is. Who knows o.o


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here are the test results, all opinions are welcome. Honestly, at home they all look the same to me.

Cari, just so you know, I queried the moderators privately and asked that this thread be moved if they saw fit to the journals area. That was two weeks ago.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would get a seachem ammonia alert. It measures ammonia on a much smaller scale than the API test does. Your 0.25 ppms may not be 0.25 ppm. There is certainly an element of interpretation when differentiating between shades of yellow. I think there are liquid kits that are much more precise with the results, too.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

That's almost exactly what my tests look like. They're definitely not the golden yellow color of 0, are they? Could just be my screen - but is the one on the left just the tiniest bit greener than the rest?

I've seen those Seachem alerts. I might look into getting one.


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

Interesting. I was told to put my log in the Journal forum. :roll: Consistency, much?

Anyway, based on that picture I would say that Tank #1 is around .10 or less, Tap #2 is around .05 or less, and distilled #3 is at 0. You can definitely tell that there is a slight greenish tinge to #1, so ammonia is present. I don't think anything is wrong with your testing kit. Your tank just isn't completely cycled yet. Imo, give it a bit more time. In the meantime, if you are still worried, buy the seachem ammonia alert. Keep testing the tank water every day and do your regular water change whenever ammonia reaches .25

Also, this works for me, but if you want a better picture, turn off the camera flash and use natural light. Below is an example of a picture without flash that I took during my cycle. It's much, much easier to capture accurate colors this way. You can easily tell that ammonia is .25 in this. Flash just washes everything out so I recommend turning it off.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks, all!! Being a nervous fish mamma, the ammonia monitor sounds like a great idea going forward. And thanks for the suggestions regarding pics, etc.

Tank Log: Day 33

Ph: 8.2 (inexplicably)
Ammonia: .25 for sure
Nitrites: .50 suddenly! (so it really is NOT cycled, but this is the highest I have ever seen nitrites)
Nitrates: 20 ppm (about the highest I have seen also)

Time for another water change. Sigh. So close!!


----------



## Cari (Jan 8, 2014)

My tank had a nitrite spike like that right before the cycle stabilized! I had to change the water 3 times in a single day. After that, the cycle was in place. Maybe that's what's going on with yours...although, don't take my word on that.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks, Cari! I really liked your log, it helped me a lot!

Tank Log: Day 34

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: 0-.25
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0-5 ppm

Odd what a water change can bring!! I do 50%, which was done last night. The bacteria have to be working on the other 50%....as well as the plants. Did I mention the tank is heavily planted? It is. 

I also added some Vita-Chem for the first time today.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 35

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: .25 
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0-5 ppm

More snail eggs on the apogeneton. At least I can see them easily.


----------



## daniella3d (Mar 19, 2014)

Strange, usually a heavily planted tank goes to a silent cycle. I don't really beleive that your tank is not cycled after so many days with such amount of plants.

I just started my 12 gallons tank with lots of plants and added Tetra Safe Start and seem after a few days or a week the tank was cycled. I do have a bit of nitrates but no ammonia or nitrites, never was any detectible. I have 4 bettas in 12 gallons.




mobius981 said:


> Thanks, Cari! I really liked your log, it helped me a lot!
> 
> Tank Log: Day 34
> 
> ...


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 36

Ph: Unknown (weird shade of violet red, not purple, I tested it twice)
Ammonia: 0. Yes. ZERO. Unbelievable!!! I know what .25 looks like and it is NOT .25!!!
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm

Hmmm.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Good going, Mobius. And remember, you only have to cycle once. From now on you'll always have fresh, live bacteria to start any other tank. Congratulations.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 38

I took a day off yesterday.

Ph: 8.3 (that is what I am calling that weird pink/magenta color)
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm

Whew! It has been quite a ride so far...

I hear Ph can go up a bit when tank is finishing cycling. I am going to keep an eye on the tank for a few more days...

Thank you to all who have helped and have been following, your support is most appreciated!!


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

How fantastic. Looks like your finishing up.  It's been fun watching your log!


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 39

Ph: 8.0 (Down a bit, which is good) 
Ammonia: 0 (funny how sometimes I don't trust this test, I will have to get one of those monitors)
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm

Time for a water change this evening.

Thanks Cranly! How is yours going so far? Do you have a log you can point me to on the forums?


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 41

Ph: 8.2-8.3
Ammonia: .50 (!)
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0-5 ppm

Not quite done, i guess. i took a day off (still dosing Prime though). I did an immediate water change of course...
I ordered a Ph and an Ammonia Seachem Alert combo. Nice they come packaged together. So that is on its way....Those two items will be infinitely helpful, I have no doubt...


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

I think I'm at the same stage as you (almost). Ammonia has been consistently 0 this entire few weeks for me, but then suddenly from a few days ago I noticed ammonia going up (less than 0.25ppm but still). I am still struggling with my nitrites!! Ugh


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 42

Ph: 7.8-8.0
Ammonia: 0- .25 can't tell anymore what it is...(alert meter on its way)
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm

Removed quite a few dead plant leaves yesterday. Cleaned out some more algae with the new Mag-Float...the microfiber washcloth works better but is only used during water changes...

Yes, Taquito, and I am struggling with ammonia...it is close...still keeping an eye on it! The snail will have to go...


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 43

Ph: 7.8
Ammonia: 0-.25
Nitrites: .25 (a little spike, hmmm)
Nitrates: 5 ppm

Time for a 50% water change.

The snail has been removed to the plant overflow tank yesterday. i am over him. He has decimated many plants...and I suspect I found the source of that ammonia spike yesterday: under the gravel was some craft mesh into which I had planted about seven pieces of a stem plant. those plants were gone, had been for a few days, and I pulled out the mesh and a bunch of rotting plant stems. So the snail has been sequestered, and no floating plant bits to greet me this morning. This is a Ramshorn snail, a large apple snail. Totally not right for this tank and I will take him back to LFS from whence he came and hopefully exchange him for nerites, which is what I wanted to begin with. This snail planted eggs all over the tank as well. Which I then had to remove. Ick. It is not that I did not feed him, I did, but he was voracious. Did not play well with others. Enough is enough. I suspect all the plant digging and uprooting and eating and rotting disrupted the cycle considerably and put me behind the eightball on water parameters...ok, enough snail rant! (perhaps this will help others, lol)


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 44

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: 0 (I think)
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0-5 ppm

The snail being gone is actually a huge relief...too much to cope with after all, I realize now.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 45

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: 0 
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: just under 5 ppm.

Now that's what I like to see. 

I received my order for Indian Almond leaves from Singapore...they are HUGE!! I guess I would have to break them into much smaller pieces...That is just for the first aid kit, as well as a little sponge filter for a hospital tank received as well...of course the alerts did not show up! Lol.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 46

Ph: 8.3
Ammonia: 0-.25
*Ammonia Alert: <0.02 ppm*
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 0-5 ppm

Ok. I am going to add Prime for safety, and I am going to call this tank cycled.

I got the Seachem ammonia alert and Ph Alert yesterday. They have been in the tank 24 hours. 

The ammonia alert has not budged from yellow: <0.02 ppm. That is why I am calling it cycled. Will continue to keep a close eye on it over the next week

I REALLY like the alerts; they provide immediate visual and peace of mind. I have decided they are decorative>> I have one on each side of tank thermometer, so I have a little monitoring station set up on one tank side which i can see very easily.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tank Log: Day 756

Just kidding!

Tank Log: Day 47

Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: 0
Ammonia Alert: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5 ppm


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

So, that means it IS cycled? So happy for you! Now to let me get cash for a test kit..


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

:cheers: Welcome to the world of easy-to-maintain tanks. :-D

I need to get one of those ammonia and pH alert things! The ammonia one would make life easier. I imagine the pH would be helpful if you have CO2 as well (it lowers the pH).


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, DoryAndNemo, I believe it is cycled. Whew. After a lot of fits and starts. Thanks!! And thanks for all your support mamejenny, I DO love those two alerts!! Couldn't be simpler, and great insurance!!


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I really hope that Petsmart has the $1 per gallon sale here  I need a 10 gallon


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Good on you, Mobius. Actually, six weeks is about average. You did fine. 

Please keep us posted on your alert badges and how they work for you.


----------



## dragnz2159 (May 1, 2014)

So happy to see that your tank cycled. I know life will be easier for you now. I know Zen has got to be happy too.


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you, thank you everyone for all your help...it was profoundly supportive to me and Zen through this entire adventure!!!

I will continue posting activity in Zen's Habitat Journal: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=399266

Cycling has been an amazing process and I have learned a tremendous amount.
And yes, dragn, makes everyone quite happy. Zen is completely serene, and I might add, no worse for wear, it appears, considering it was a fish-in cycle.

I will add one more thing, for others that are considering this approach, that to do a fish-in cycle without hurting him, I had to be seriously dedicated and ON it each and every day. A complete lesson in patience also! No wandering off...Prime and this forum were lifesavers!


----------

